
Salesforce Unveils Tools to Help Companies Safely Reopen Offices - 1cvmask
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-04/salesforce-unveils-tools-to-help-companies-safely-reopen-offices
======
duxup
So shift scheduling and then it seems to dive into some stuff that looks a bit
creepy like contact tracing and the rest of the article reads like a copy and
paste from a press release.

------
basch
The full playbook
[https://c1.sfdcstatic.com/content/dam/web/en_us/www/document...](https://c1.sfdcstatic.com/content/dam/web/en_us/www/documents/e-books/covid-19-response-
playbook.pdf)

